# Canned meats-end product



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi. I started canning meats about 2 years ago, and my end product often has 'issues.' Haha

The pork I did is beyond fantastic, my girls love it. No problems there.

The beef I did is dry (there is plenty of liquid in the jar, and some fat). I experimented by using sea salt and plain salt, but there is no difference in the end product. 

The chicken (boneless/skin less breasts) comes out shredded. I'd like chunks so I can do soup and salads, but t never comes out like that. 

Everything is raw pack, and in pints - although if I want some pulled pork, I need to do quarts sometimes, those girls won't give me any!

I followed the processing times and I have an American canned with a gauge.

Any suggestions? 
Thanks all


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I brown red meats,

olive oil, onions --saute. put aside. volume depends of volume of red meat.

Very Very lightly dust with season flour. Brown.

Put in a cold place and chill. 

some onions in the jar, meat more onions broth. seal and can.

I might toss in some peppers (done like the onions or mushrooms or combo)

It works to our likes.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

What kind of beef did you use?


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

My canned chicken always comes out shredded, no matter how I do it. It's great for soups, pot pies, etc. but for food that needs chunky style chicken..nope.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I hot pack my meats most of the time and they stay cubed. Don't get me wrong they will shred up easily if I want them to, but when I make a chicken salad there are still some solid pieces left in it.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I have found that chuck roast well trimmed of fat and cut into either pieces or cubes comes out moist. Other cuts have been dry, even in canned stew. I think browning and canning in a quick 'stock' from the browning pan works best but I raw pack when I'm pressed for time and energy. 

My chicken in pretty soft as well, but does hold it's shape if you're gentle. I always raw pack it.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Delrio said:


> What kind of beef did you use?


I don't buy the expensive cuts, so whatever it was it was cheap and probably 'yellow tagged' (about to expire). I know I had some flank steak I did, but must were roasts. 

I will hot pack next time I find some cheap beef!

Thanks all


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I put my chicken breasts in the jars whole for the most part - I only cut them to get another piece in the jar (I use wide mouth pints). If you are careful when removing them, there are larger, bite-sized chunks, but not like it would be if you grilled one and cut it up.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

SJSFarm said:


> I don't buy the expensive cuts, so whatever it was it was cheap and probably 'yellow tagged' (about to expire). I know I had some flank steak I did, but must were roasts.
> 
> I will hot pack next time I find some cheap beef!
> 
> Thanks all


Can't imagine why it comes out dry then. I usually use rump roast and raw pack it. Always comes out delicious!


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

The liquid in the beef is low, but the chicken and pork is sufficient. 

I did up soup with the beef, and the chunks - which were 1" chunks - were dry. 

I think I'll try hot packing the beef next time. And do the chicken with larger pieces - I got the chicken at 1.19/lb, boneless, skinless breasts. Haven't seen that price again


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Ms.Lilly said:


> I hot pack my meats most of the time and they stay cubed. Don't get me wrong they will shred up easily if I want them to, but when I make a chicken salad there are still some solid pieces left in it.


I've also found that hot-packing cubed meat, especially poultry, is the best way to keep it in chunks rather than shredding. Chicken dark meat does seem to stay together better than white meat does when raw-packed though... my cold-pack thigh chunks only shred if I bust them up with a fork.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I've found that raw-packing works better with large pieces of red meat... roasts and steaks don't dry out as much as strips or cubes. Searing the outside before canning also helps a ton. Canning in tomato juice/broth also helps, especially with the tougher cuts or really lean game meats; the acid in the tomato liquid seems to work better than a meat or veggie broth to keep the meat moist after canning.


----------

